# Installed some stars



## Gdelmoro (Jan 25, 2017)

Added some interest to the night sky
https://imgur.com/gallery/PgJrX


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That looks really cool. How was that done?


----------



## Gdelmoro (Jan 25, 2017)

*Stars*

It's a projector under the layout. Amazon
Parrot Uncle 270 Degree Rotating Laser Twilight Stars Hologram Projector Constellation, Nebula Galaxy Projection

Christmas gift


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Yet another imaginative detail. Very impressive and well done!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

